# Giant Machine catches bulldozer in claw



## LordOfWizards (Feb 21, 2018)

I saw this awhile back, and I had to search for it, but I found it!


----------



## WarriorMouse (Feb 22, 2018)

I believe that machine is at a moving coal mine in Germany. They have moved a village out of the way so they could continue mining the coal seam below.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Feb 22, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> They have moved a village out of the way so they could continue mining the coal seam below.



Well, that's unfortunate for the people in that village I suppose. Unless the people were able to benefit by it somehow.


----------



## WarriorMouse (Feb 22, 2018)

That mine has been following a horizontal coal seam for years. They remove the top soil, get out the coal and put the soil back. I believe they plan to flood the area to create a lake after the mining is done.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Feb 22, 2018)

Transformer stomps Kill Dozer.

Killdozer (TV Movie 1974) - IMDb


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 22, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> Transformer stomps Kill Dozer.
> 
> Killdozer (TV Movie 1974) - IMDb



A very underrated film I really enjoyed


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Feb 26, 2018)

This reminds me of a cover of either Galaxy or If magazine I think?
In one story the American mid-west is one vast wheat field.
It's harvested by combines the size of small towns!


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought the crawler transporter was large, but it is tiny compared to this thing. The video says that the men who work on it walk about 6 miles every day, climb hundreds of stairs, etc.


----------

